# Liner Diving?



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

Sonic being a little monster about going under his liner tonight. He has never really been one to go under the liners. The only change that has happened was that I put in his new Carolina Storm Bucket Wheel. I switched him from a Comfort Wheel. If I had the money right now I would buy him carefresh bedding or make my own bedding and put it in his cage. He has already spilled his water bowl on his clean liner that I put in today. Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

Are you using a heavy ceramic bowl for water? I have the hagen ergonomic food bowls and they have never been tipped, despite liner diving


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

I can only recommend a heavier water bowl or switch to a water bottle to avoid spills. Pippin will go on a feeding strike if I put a bottle in so on the occasions she does flip her water bowl I just have to deal with it. Thankfully she hasn't toppled her water bowl since I moved it a couple weeks ago, but I'm sure one Demolition Derby or another I'll be cleaning up another water mess. Better changing a soggy liner than a starving hog, right?


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

The bowls are heavy bowls. He has never been on a water bottle. Right now I think he is staging a protest by sleeping in the entrance of his igloo because I kept stopping him from digging under his fleece blanket(liner)


----------



## reedwoman814 (Mar 4, 2013)

What about putting his dishes in one of those tin pans you get from the dollar store? That way if it gets knocked over, it may contain some of the mess? Or do you think he'd just flip the tin, too?


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

knowing my luck he would flip the tin. could it be that he was coping an attitude cause I switched his wheel. He did use the bucket wheel last night.


----------



## Vivalahedgielution (Feb 8, 2013)

My suggestion, because seriously, Hubert is kind of Liner diving, put in some Velcro around the perimeter of the cage/pen. For the past couple weeks, every, single night, it has been a couple hour battle to keep Hubert from digging under the liner. He is actually strong enough to pull the velcro apart and still get under. Now I have his food crushing rock weighing down the wheel and two hidy places keeping those other parts of liner down . He has finally seemed to give up for the most part.

Velcro. It'll save you sleep, time and energy IF you hedgie isn't as unruly as Hubert. >.> (Most hedgies I have heard about give up at the Velcro point. If not, get a couple heavy things to disperse every 6 inches-foot or so and it should work great. )


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

Thank you for the suggestion, I will have to try it if he keeps doing it. I think it was cause I switched wheels but who knows I am not in his brain to know why he is doing it.


----------



## Hazesti (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah, they do the silliest stuff when you change something in their environments. Quinn would turn into a hurricane and mess up her entire cage. Alfred just... dives under his litterbox, or gets himself stuf behind his igloo.

I used velcro to keep the liner down for Quinn and it worked, but it made cleaning the cage an annoyance. For Alfred, I instead sewed on sides to the liners to bring it up the plastic part of his cage, and tuck it between the bottom and the wire top of the cage.

He started crawling under the literbox after that, but I'd just remove it when he does that, and he'd be forced to pick between the bag and the igloo. I also need to leave him both the bag and the igloo (he mostly uses the igloo but sometimes he'll go under the bag, and once in a blue moon will go in it), if I remove either of them, or if I put the bag in the igloo instead of the single blanket, back under the litter he goes!


----------



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm in your boat :lol: Pinball *NEVER* used to liner dive and now it's his fav pastime. He does it at night, during the day, after snacktime... It's a mess. The only thing that seems to help are my husband's tool thingies. They are similar to very heavy metal paperweights, he can't move them to save his life, so that's something you could try. I have one of them on each corner and if the lining is nice and snug, he usually can't get under. Good luck!


----------



## Vivalahedgielution (Feb 8, 2013)

Just make sure none of those heavy things can roll/move should a hedgie decide to try to take it/them on.


----------



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

Vivalahedgielution said:


> Just make sure none of those heavy things can roll/move should a hedgie decide to try to take it/them on.


The ones we got are flat, no chance of moving  Rolling things would be bad for sure!


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

I will look into that. I took out his igloo so he has more play space and I just had him out for 20 mins. I was gonna say I hope that helps but as I was just typing this he tried to dive under the liner. GRRRR...Sonic Why cant you be a good hedgie????


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

I changed the liner to a thinner one and I put the PVC tube I have in it. I also put his igloo back in with his fleece pieces and a small flannel baby blanket that he likes to snuggle in. He went in to his igloo and started to dig in the blanket and he went to sleep this morning around 6:30 this morning. I asked my dad if he had some weights that I would be able to use and he doesn't have any


----------



## msredhead (Sep 28, 2012)

Have you tried a big ole snuggle sack? Auri is in love with liner diving - I gave up trying to stop her. Have you considered moving the bowl somewhere else? or in the extreme circumstance of cutting a hole where the water bowl is and just sit it on the base of the cage? I knew someone who had to do it that way lol.

Oh, our silly liner divers. I wonder how they find their way in and out sometimes. she was under her wheel tray once - I dare not move her for she is Ms. Grumps if I do


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

I put his 28 by 28 inch C&C cage together and tucked the liner under the bottom plastic piece. I was thinking this morning maybe he is having his fit cause he likes his bigger cage better and he has lots of room to play.


----------



## ByeByeBeautiful1 (Mar 19, 2013)

so this is normal and not to be worried about?


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

Yea it is normal some hedgehogs do it and some don't. It can be annoying to the owner.


----------

